# XI'AN | Shaanxi Silk Road Creation and Development Center | 211 m | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Shaanxi Silk Road Creation and Development Centre Tower 1 - The Skyscraper Center 

2022-10-18 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

